# We filed and am working through the docs.



## 2betex (May 16, 2012)

Well Went to a lawyer to see what a legal speration in the State Washington really is... Well she filed right then and there, shocked me but I did not agree. On of my problem is we both know we should but are still good friends. No for the dilemna that will spark a few conflicts, I have a real good frind whi moved away about 6 months ago and she is going through some bad times. I do care for her a friggin whole lot. We had discussed at one time about getting together once we both clean our houses and get though our tough times. We periadiaclly call one callwas a heart to heart that was a friggin shocker to the both of us.. We had actually planned what we could do to get to gether after all of this clears up. We freaked each other totally other out about what we said... We had no intentin of this being a discussin point but we did spin off into a heart felt and deep discussion. We have not talked about that since. It lasted almost two hours. we have both said we will see to each other on multiple occasions via email and text and an occasional call. Then a couple of weeks ago she texted me to call her, begging basically for me to call. She was in a very frustrating situation. We talked for an hour or so then her brother came to talk to her. The follwoing weekend she callagain crying her eyes out and we talked for over two hours aabout all the frustratin we both are going through.. We laughed for over two hours straight. She said she wanted to move inwith me when I get to town. She also told me she had been on a date with a guys and all she thought of was me. I am terrifed that this is occuring and one day she will text me and say will call then I do not her from her for a couple of weeks. Am i nuts or is this just a girl that is crazy or she is haveng a hard time accepting me. She is a single mom with two kids in an ugly custody battle,. she has never had a person tohelp her or rely on. I appear to be her rock in this mess... I guess... She is a fabulous person who neer had a chance in life to have anythng but rais kids in s very challenging economic situation. I care deeply for her... I know this sounds crazy I want to be with her as she is a fabulous person baggage and all. Am I crazy, even my soon to be ex pointed out tht she really liked me and me her. Confused and crazy ... opinions are wlecome as I am naive when it comes to women in general alsway have been...


----------

